# Modifying Front left and right speakers to include center channel



## ronno1973 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have some Axiom M-80's and I was thinking about re-wiring them to make the top tweeter, top mid and top woofer the center channel in both front speakers. Has anyone tried this with any speakers? I know I can run phantom center channel but I would like to try it, I can always go back if it is doesn't work.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, that is a really bad idea. You will ruin any imaging you get now from the left and right channels if you do this plus the design of the speakers simply was never made to do that. Stick to using "phantom mode" if you are not using a center channel.


----------



## ronno1973 (Feb 26, 2015)

OK. I have an older pair of Cerwin Vegas that sound like , (LS-15 from 2000) compared to the axiom they sound like there is a blanket over the tweeter. I think I will try to upgrade them instead. I am almost finished with my DIY sub and need something else to tinker with.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> No, that is a really bad idea. You will ruin any imaging you get now from the left and right channels if you do this plus the design of the speakers simply was never made to do that. Stick to using "phantom mode" if you are not using a center channel.


Is phantom mode better? or using a center speaker? I am using a klipsch Icon center, with a different brand of mains. My floorstanders are my surrounds.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kingnoob said:


> Is phantom mode better? or using a center speaker? I am using a klipsch Icon center, with a different brand of mains. My floorstanders are my surrounds.


It can work really well but only way to know is to try. Everybodys results will be different.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> Is phantom mode better? or using a center speaker? I am using a klipsch Icon center, with a different brand of mains. My floorstanders are my surrounds.


You post in a lot of threads and you are very inconsistent with the description of your setup.
Here your towers are the surrounds, in a thread you posted in last night about bi-amping the towers were upside down and on the TV stand.
What's up with all of this?
Are you here just playing around?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Tweeters would be near the ceiling if otherwise , I kept center channel.


----------

